# Star Trek: Picard - Staffel 2 hat einen Starttermin



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard - Staffel 2 hat einen Starttermin*

					Wann geht die zweite Staffel von Star Trek: Picard an den Start? Fans mussten lange auf neue Folgen der Serie um Captain Picard warten, doch jetzt hat die zweite Staffel endlich einen Starttermin - und das Warten hat schon sehr bald ein Ende.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Staffel 2 hat einen Starttermin*


----------



## chill_eule (20. Januar 2022)

Geil!


----------



## M1lchschnitte (20. Januar 2022)

Werde ich wohl nicht schauen, Staffel 1 hat irgendwas in mir getötet...
Die ersten beiden Folgen waren gut (die erste Szene mit der 1701-D, wow) aber dann ging es steil bergab, trotz der theoretisch spannenden Borg-Thematik. Ich darf da gar nicht mehr dran denken, da krieg ich schon wieder die Krise.

Star Trek hatte seinen Höhepunkt zu Zeiten von TNG & DS9, die gucke ich auch immer noch gern. 
Manche Dinge dürfen auch mal in Frieden ruhen. Das sagt jemand, der ne ganz harte Star Trek-Kindheit/Jugend hatte und noch immer ne Uniform im Kleiderschrank hängen hat. 

Einzige kleine Ausnahme: Lower Decks fand ich unterhaltsam, aber das schaue ich auch mit einer anderen Erwartungshaltung, weil Animation und Comedy.


----------



## 4thVariety (20. Januar 2022)

Star Trek wird von der Produktionsfirma Bad Robot gemacht, also J.J. Abrams und die haben einen bestimmten Stil der garantiert, dass man keine Sekunde nachdenken darf. Denn den JJ Produkten ist allen gemeinsam, dass sie von Moment zu Moment ihr bestes geben den Zuschauer in schneller Abfolge emotional zu packen und mitzunehmen. Aber wehe, du hast eine Minute über die Plot-Logik nachzudenken, wehe dein Gehirn schafft es mit den Gedankensprüngen der Show Schritt zu halten.

Dann ist es der sinnloseste Wegwerfmüll der je gedreht wurde. Würde man über New Trek Logikfehler Youtube Videos machen, man würde den Account gebannt bekommen wegen zu vielen Videos.

Lower Decks kopiert inzwischen sogar die Youtube Parodien von Star Trek, auf dem kreativen Fußboden muss man auch erstmal aufschlagen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61EAdZ52eV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Januar 2022)

Die zweite Staffel gefällt mir sicher mehr als die erste, endlich wieder Q und eine veränderte Realität die repariert werden muss, viel Spielraum für neues und unbekanntes.
Das Patrick Stewart nicht weitermachen will, kann ich verstehen, in dem alter ist Text lernen und konzentrieren sicher nicht einfach, auch Gesundheitlich ist es sicher nicht ganz einfach, er hat es verdient in Rente zu gehen.
Ist ja nicht so wild, Discovery ist scheinbar gut bei den Leuten angekommen, wo die Leute alle zwei Minuten Psychologe spielen. 
Aber am meisten freue ich mich auf Strange new Worlds, endlich wieder auf der Originalen Enterprise, die Schauspieler von Pike und Nr1 haben mir in Discovery sehr gut gefallen, endlich wieder wie früher, ein Abenteuer pro Folge.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (20. Januar 2022)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Star Trek wird von der Produktionsfirma Bad Robot gemacht, also J.J. Abrams und die haben einen bestimmten Stil der garantiert, dass man keine Sekunde nachdenken darf. Denn den JJ Produkten ist allen gemeinsam, dass sie von Moment zu Moment ihr bestes geben den Zuschauer in schneller Abfolge emotional zu packen und mitzunehmen. Aber wehe, du hast eine Minute über die Plot-Logik nachzudenken, wehe dein Gehirn schafft es mit den Gedankensprüngen der Show Schritt zu halten.
> 
> Dann ist es der sinnloseste Wegwerfmüll der je gedreht wurde. Würde man über New Trek Logikfehler Youtube Videos machen, man würde den Account gebannt bekommen wegen zu vielen Videos.
> 
> ...


Ich kann mich irren, aber afaik hat Bad Robots nichts mit den neuen Serien zu tun. Nur die Kelvin-Timeline-Filme wurden von denen produziert.


----------



## Micha0208 (20. Januar 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> endlich wieder wie früher, ein Abenteuer pro Folge


das wünsche ich mir auch


----------



## psalm64 (20. Januar 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Einzige kleine Ausnahme: Lower Decks fand ich unterhaltsam, aber das schaue ich auch mit einer anderen Erwartungshaltung, weil Animation und Comedy.


Tja, auch Picard muss man halt unter einer anderen Erwartungshaltung gucken. Wer bitte erwartet denn, das eine Serie 25 Jahre später die gleiche Erwartungshaltung erfüllt, wie die von damals?
Vor allem nach Discovery...
Ich bin da einfach dran gegangen mit der Erwartungshaltung, das es Sci-Fi mit Anlehnung an Star Trek wird und das es nur besser werden kann als Discovery. Und das ist grundsätzlich ordentlich erfüllt worden.
Ok die Blumen am Ende waren grenzwertig, aber ansonsten fand ich das schon ganz ok.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (20. Januar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Tja, auch Picard muss man halt unter einer anderen Erwartungshaltung gucken. Wer bitte erwartet denn, das eine Serie 25 Jahre später die gleiche Erwartungshaltung erfüllt, wie die von damals?
> Vor allem nach Discovery...
> Ich bin da einfach dran gegangen mit der Erwartungshaltung, das es Sci-Fi mit Anlehnung an Star Trek wird und das es nur besser werden kann als Discovery. Und das ist grundsätzlich ordentlich erfüllt worden.
> Ok die Blumen am Ende waren grenzwertig, aber ansonsten fand ich das schon ganz ok.


Bei Discovery fand ich es auch einfacher, mit einer neutralen Erwartungshaltung ranzugehen, weil es relativ wenige Berührungspunkte mit den älteren Filmen und Serien hat. Aber Picard basiert eben direkt auf Figuren und Plots aus TNG und kann ohne diese Vorlage auch gar nicht funktionieren, daher habe ich schon erwartet, dass wenigstens ein Hauch der Magier zu spüren sein würde ... und das war dann auch so, in der allerersten Szene mit Picard und Data auf der D. Danach nie wieder.
Aber prinzipiell hast du absolut Recht. Ich tu mich bei sowas schwer.


----------



## Nuallan (20. Januar 2022)

> allerdings kursieren Gerüchte, dass Star Trek: Picard nach Staffel 3 enden könnte.


Beste Nachricht überhaupt. Je weniger Kurtzman auf dem Grab von Star Trek rumspringt, desto besser.


> Ein Grund dafür könnte der Wunsch von Picard-Darsteller Sir Patrick Stewart sein, den Ruhestand anzutreten.


Die Tatsache, dass die Serie genau zwar nicht so grottenschlecht wie Discovery, aber immer noch schlecht bei den Zuschauern ankommt, könnte natürlich auch ein Grund sein. Aber das wäre ja zu einfach und zu ehrlich. 

Als ob Patrick Steward nicht genau wusste wie alt er ist, als er unterschrieben hat. Und als ob es nicht genau wusste, dass Serien länger als 3 Staffeln gehen, es sei denn natürlich sie sind Kernschrott und werden eingestellt.


----------



## 4thVariety (20. Januar 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ich kann mich irren, aber afaik hat Bad Robots nichts mit den neuen Serien zu tun. Nur die Kelvin-Timeline-Filme wurden von denen produziert.


In Person von Alex Kurtzman der die Kelvin Filme mit JJ zusammen geschrieben hat. JJ hat dann mit dem Markennamen Bad Robot die Star Wars Filme gemacht, während CBS auch weiter mit den Leuten von Bad Robot Star Trek TV machen wollte allen voran Kurtzman. So kam es zu Secret Hideout deren Logo man immer beim neuen Star Trek TV sieht.

Jetzt kann man anhand von Transformers und Armageddon auf der Michael Bay Skala argumentieren, ob Kurtzman schlimmer für JJ war, oder JJ schlimmer für Kurtzman, aber der Stil den die neuen Star Trek und Star Wars Filme zwischen 2009 und 2019 im Kino gezeigt haben war die Combo aus beiden, wo man sagt, das ist ein typischer Bad Robot Film und kein Michael Bay mehr. Das ist definitiv der Stil den das neue Star Trek im TV auch hat.

Also ja, auf dem Papier ist das eine ganz andere Firma, aber jenseits des Firmennamens, sind da lauter alte Bekannte.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (20. Januar 2022)

4thVariety schrieb:


> In Person von Alex Kurtzman der die Kelvin Filme mit JJ zusammen geschrieben hat. JJ hat dann mit dem Markennamen Bad Robot die Star Wars Filme gemacht, während CBS auch weiter mit den Leuten von Bad Robot Star Trek TV machen wollte allen voran Kurtzman. So kam es zu Secret Hideout deren Logo man immer beim neuen Star Trek TV sieht.
> 
> Jetzt kann man anhand von Transformers und Armageddon auf der Michael Bay Skala argumentieren, ob Kurtzman schlimmer für JJ war, oder JJ schlimmer für Kurtzman, aber der Stil den die neuen Star Trek und Star Wars Filme zwischen 2009 und 2019 im Kino gezeigt haben war die Combo aus beiden, wo man sagt, das ist ein typischer Bad Robot Film und kein Michael Bay mehr. Das ist definitiv der Stil den das neue Star Trek im TV auch hat.
> 
> Also ja, auf dem Papier ist das eine ganz andere Firma, aber jenseits des Firmennamens, sind da lauter alte Bekannte.


Ach ja, Kurtzman, den hatte ich verdrängt. Das erklärt tatsächlich einiges.
Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## BigBoymann (20. Januar 2022)

Ich kann es wirklich kaum noch lesen, immer nur negatives! Mittlerweile ist es ja nahezu egal, welches Thema, die ersten 20 Kommentare (hier war ja zumindest ein positver vorne dabei) "blähhh, früher besser, heute schlechter, blähhhh".

Leute, wer nicht will, muss es doch nicht gucken. Wen die Serie nicht packt, der braucht doch auch einfach mal nichts zu schreiben. Kein Wunder das die Firmen positive Bewertungen für ihre Produkte kaufen, der gemeine Mensch, vieleicht auch nur der gemeine deutsche Mensch, schreibt nur negatives und ganz ganz selten wird mal eine echte psotive Rezension verfasst, bei der man sich nicht nach 20 Sekunden lesen fragt, welcher Roboter diesen Text zusammengebastelt hat.

Ich persönlich finde die Serie alles in allem gut! Ja, ich finde sie gut und bin wirklich ein Trekki der zweiten Stunde (zu Zeiten der Originalserie bin ich noch im großen Teich gewesen), aber TNG, DS9, VOY waren schon richtig gute Serien und ich konnte früher bspw. nie etwas mit Star Wars anfangen (wobei so richtig warm bin ich bis heute nicht damit geworden, man kann es gucken, aber das war es dann auch schon). Picard schwebt in meinen Augen sicherlich nicht auf dem Niveau der alten Serien, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob die alten Serien überhaupt ein Niveau gehabt hätten, wenn sie in der heutigen Zeit so ausgestrahlt worden wären (nicht bildtechnisch, SpecialEffect, oder sonstwas, sondern Plottechnisch). Die Storys waren doch schon seit Beginn der Original Serie oft extrem dünn, TNG hat daran auch wenig ändern können und storytechnisch wirklich nur in kurzen Phasen überzeugen können. DS9 und VOY hatten in meinen Augen oft das Problem, dass man sich verrannt hat und immer wenn man es brauchte ein Kaninchen aus dem Hut zaubern musste (Energiedämpfungswaffen der Breen bspw. / oder die gegen Nanosonden immune Spezies 8472 die dann durch mit Nanosonden verstärkte Photonentorpedos plötzlich empfindlich sind?). Sucht man Haare in der Suppe, kann ich aus nahezu jeder Folge der vier "Original" Serien welche finden, dennoch empfinden hier viele die alten Serien als toll und unübertroffen, die neuen Serien aber pfad, langweilig und gegen irgendeinen Kodex verstoßend?

Ich finde es fragwürdig und albern, nicht jeder muss die Serien mögen, aber der soll halt einfach was anderes schauen, gibt ja eigentlich für jeden was.

P.S.
Ich finde im übrigen auch nicht alles toll an der neuen Serie, das Ende der letzten Folge ist bspw. so ein in meinen Augen dummer und überflüssiger Abgang. Picard muss nicht ewig leben, da sein echtes Leben nunmal die Serie ohnehin begrenzt. Ich hätte mir fast lieber einen "Hammer" gewünscht und Picard tatsächlich sterben lassen und die Serie kurzerhand mit Riker fortgesetzt. Wäre auch irgendwie Plotmäßig geiler gekommen, wenn William von Selbstzweifeln und dem Glauben, dass er eine Mitschuld am Tod von Picard trägt seinen Weg weitergegangen wäre. Man hätte die Serie kurzerhand von Picard in Riker umbenannt und gemäß dem Gesetz "aus Raider wird Twix, sondern ändert sich nix" die Serie mit neuem Logo fortgesetzt. Picard und Data hätten ja in Rückblicken, DejaVus usw. noch auftauchen können.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Januar 2022)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Tja, auch Picard muss man halt unter einer anderen Erwartungshaltung gucken. Wer bitte erwartet denn, das eine Serie 25 Jahre später die gleiche Erwartungshaltung erfüllt, wie die von damals?


Selbst ohne Erwartungshaltung bleibt eine dämlich konstruierte Story voller Lücken mit genauso dämlichen Charakteren, in die man sich nicht hineinversetzen kann. Und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, darunter kommen die ganzen Brüche mit dem richtigen Star Trek Universum.


----------



## KremitTheFrag (20. Januar 2022)

Picard ist eine nette leichte Unterhaltung, mit einem sympathischen Hauptdarsteller, die ich wohl auch gucken werde. Ich persönlich hoffe auf eine weitere Staffel Lower Decks.


----------



## 4thVariety (20. Januar 2022)

Ich fände es gut wenn die Romulaner nicht in einer Sekunde super arrogant sind und sich brüsten wie eigenständig sie sind und dass sie keine Hilfe brauchen und eine Minute später rumheulen, dass ihnen die Föderation nicht genug hilft.

Ich fände es gut die 7of9 aus den 90ers wieder aufzugreifen, anstatt aus ihr einen weiblichen Liam Neeson zu machen der jemand rächen muss mit viel Ballerei.

Wenn am Ende dann ein Signal gesendet wird und die bösen Aliens ein Portal öffnen, wäre es auch gut, wenn man aus dem Sendemast nicht schnell den Portalmast macht, damit dessen Zerstörung erklärt warum die Aliens die gerade noch selber ein Portal öffnen konnten, das nun nicht mehr tun.

Aber wie gesagt, der Schreibstil ist ja so, dass man den Wechsel oder Logiksprung nicht mitbekommt als Zuschauer, weil man selbst von der einen Emotion auf die andere rüberschwenkt und dabei einen Reset ausführt, der einen vergessen lässt warum die Situation gerade in einem bestimmten Zustand war. Aus der aktiven Emotion des Zuschauers macht die Szene weiterhin Sinn und die andere Emotion mit der anderen Logik ist bereits deaktiviert. Geht man immer emotional mit, macht alles Sinn. Reagiert man einen Moment nicht emotional und denkt nach ist es passiert.

Es ist ein Schreibstil, der in einem Film wie Rise of Skywalker kulminiert. Es muss niemand aus dem Bauch raus sagen, ob der Stil gefällt, der Stil hat eine Methode, die ist hiermit erklärt, da kann jeder selber drüber nachdenken ob diese Methodik gefallen findet, unabhängig davon ob das Produkt dieser Methodik Gefallen gefunden hat. Man kann auch darüber nachdenken, was es bedeutet wie der Autor in dem Fall den Konsumenten wahrnimmt und was der Schreiber vom Zuschauer erwartet.


----------



## Wired (21. Januar 2022)

Wie sehr und lang ich darauf wartete das Picard und Discovery ENDLICH weiter geht!


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2022)

Ich freue mich auch schon richtig auf den Start der zweiten Staffel.
Wenn Patrick Stewart nach der 3. Staffel in Rente gehen will kann man das verstehen.
Den Ruhestand hat er sich mehr als verdient.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. Januar 2022)

KremitTheFrag schrieb:


> Picard ist eine nette leichte Unterhaltung, mit einem sympathischen Hauptdarsteller[...]


Wer ist denn der Hauptdarsteller deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## KremitTheFrag (21. Januar 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der Hauptdarsteller deiner Meinung nach?


Für mich ist das Sir Patrick Steward. Und der ist mir sympathisch, unabhängig davon, was für einen Quatsch seine Rolle als Picard so anstellt. 

Ich habe die einzelnen Folgen auch teils als unlogisch empfunden und bestimmt nicht so emotional mitgefiebert, wie dies von den Machern beabsichtigt sein wird. 

Für mich war es dennoch eine leichte Unterhaltung, die man nebenbei angucken konnte. Ich muss nicht zu viel denken und ob ich weiter gucke oder nicht ist mir egal. Es stellte sich zwar nicht das Gefühl ein, ich muss unbedingt sehen, was in der nächsten Folge passiert, es war aber auch nicht so abschreckend, dass ich es abgebrochen hätte. Das macht für mich eine lockere und leichte Unterhaltungsshow aus.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. Januar 2022)

KremitTheFrag schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Sir Patrick Steward. Und der ist mir sympathisch, unabhängig davon, was für einen Quatsch seine Rolle als Picard so anstellt.


Das mag auch nur unter dieser Einschränkung stimmen. Denn von seiner Rolle in der Show, würde man nicht darauf schließen. So wie er von anderen Figuren und Umständen durch die Geschehenisse gereicht wird, ohne dass er signifikanten Einfluss auf irgendetwas hat, dann ist das arm und traurig. Er ist ein Nebendarsteller in seiner eigenen Sendung. Und daran erkennt man schon, dass das Konzept dieser Serie schräg ist.
Und wenn ich persönlich etwas mit Captain Picard sehe, dann erwarte ich, dass die Worte aus seinen Mund nachvollziehbar und vorbildlich sind, und nichts was so belanglos ist, dass es nebenher laufen kann. Das ist Verschwendung.


----------



## facehugger (21. Januar 2022)

Es kann nur besser werden. In der ersten Staffel war ich irgendwann nur noch... gelangweilt 

Daher: mehr Tempo/Aktschn durch Q und die Borg wär allemal wünschenswert und würde "Picard" sehr gut tun... 

Gruß


----------



## Birdy84 (21. Januar 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Es kann nur besser werden. In der ersten Staffel war ich irgendwann nur noch... gelangweilt
> 
> Daher: mehr Tempo/Aktschn durch Q und die Borg wär allemal wünschenswert und würde "Picard" sehr gut tun...


Ich würde sagen, eine intelligente Story, die den Charakter Picard herausfordert, ist der größte Mangel an der Sendung. Bei einem 81 jährigen Hauptdarsteller Action erwarten, passt doch auch vorne und hinten nicht.


----------



## facehugger (21. Januar 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, eine intelligente Story, die den Charakter Picard herausfordert, ist der größte Mangel an der Sendung. Bei einem 81 jährigen Hauptdarsteller Action erwarten, passt doch auch vorne und hinten nicht.


Ich meinte das auch eher generell und nicht unbdingt nur auf Jean Luc bezogen Nur meine persönliche Meinung und jaaa, wenn etwas mehr Tiefgang/Herzblut dazukäme hätt ich auch nix dagegen...

Gruß


----------



## Ben das Ding (28. Januar 2022)

So g***! Im Trailer am Ende steht New Season Februar 22. Hier in der News : ...bei Amazon Prime Video in den Genuss der neuen Folgen, allerdings erst mit einem Tag Verzögerung ab dem 04. März 2022....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

